# Moots Compact SL Bike (55cm, 6/4 Ti) Campy Eurus Wheels & Chorus 10 Components



## Kiddiecar (Feb 10, 2007)

Recently moved to Sedona, AZ and don't ride my Moots any more. It has been a wonderful bike (nothing quite like it), but now I must part with it. If you know anyone who would take good care of it and ride it often, please have them visit ebay: Moots Compact SL Bike 55cm 6 4 TI Campy Eurus Wheels Chorus 10 Components | eBay 

I'd be happy to answer any questions about this bike.


----------

